# Trolling for a fishing buddy



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guy's,
Over the years I've dabbled with fishing, and find myself more and more drawn to it. I love the taste of crappie, don't mind catfish at all, and am open too catching just about anything. I've got a decent square stern canoe on a trailer, and just enough sense too realize I don't really know what the heck I'm doing! Yesterday at EF I learned ( the hard way as usual ) not to take that thing out in 20 mph winds or greater!:S

I'm located in Norwood, 42 years old it seems everybody got married, had babies and have no time too play. Who among you is ready to fish with this Greenhorn? Oh yeah I'm a smoker, just so you know.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey I've been looking for a fishing buddy. I live in Batavia and like to fish all over. I fish around Batavia a lot but will go farther for a big fish lol. I've been fishing hardcore for four years now. I trap in the winter and fish the rest of the year. I own a boat but am still working on getting it ready for the water. I'm hoping to get her on the water by trout season. If ya wanna go fishing hit me up. I will pm u my number


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah I hunt in the winter, nice when your passtimes feed you, pm sent.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I could use one or two fishing buddies as well. I spend most of my fishing time around Riverside (Eastwood, Mad River), Lofino Park and Possum Creek.


----------



## GMoney45211 (Aug 11, 2013)

On westside of cincinnati...
always looking for a fishing partner...

46 novice fisherman

G


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I to want a partner that fish 60 miles my area plus Lake Erie. Willing pay my share plus I can fix your boat and motor free so we can go fish where every you please.


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm too big of a wuss to get in that much trouble, or was that for someone else? Either way I should have done this last spring thanks for the responses.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm serious about fishing. I'm a total greenhorn when it comes to boats but am wanting to learn. Anything to make me a better angler. I live around Batavia but will travel depending on my work. I'm planning this year to hit more rivers in the mornings on the days I work. I'll be hitting the lmr around Batavia and new town. Also gonna try sum spots on riverside dr. Trying to get my boat goin so I can start hitting the lakes. I live close to Stonelick and East Fork. And also rocky fork, paint creek and Cowan lake are not far from me. Pm me and I'll give ya my number. I'm a normal married guy with a passion for fishing. 

I also jug and bank line turtles starting in July then trap raccoons in the winter.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'd also be up for meeting new people, might be a few others here as well. Tried to get something like this started a while back.Anyone up to meeting for say breakfast - lunch one sat. or sun.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm down for a Sunday breakfeast. That's a good idea. Anyone who wants to meet up with some fellow fishermen should join in. Maybe in Eastgate, somewhere everyone knows


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Man Im living that horror. Nobody to drag out fishing anymore close by. I have a small jon and three canoes and nobody wants to get off the couch these days. you need some boat advice just ask I have learned many a hard lesson over the years, lol. Near Kings Isle on Private Landen lake. Lucky me.


----------



## GMoney45211 (Aug 11, 2013)

OK anyone looking to fish the western side of the city? GMR, LMR, Ohio or Whitewater River or even farm ponds or county lakes?

PM Me with details

G


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm in Amherst, near Lorain... Looking for one too.. I don't have a boat


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I fish CC about everyday once I bring my boat home. It is always in the morning to around 2 to 3 in the afternoon . I fish for crappie and bluegill and then I troll for saugeye. I have everything you wouldn't need to bring anything.If you could help pay for gas would be nice.Most of the days I limit myself to 15 crappie 20 bluegill and I may get 2 to 3 saugeye that are over the 15 inch size limit. I will post on here when I start if anyone wants to go.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Lets make some plans.Out of the next couple weekends which one would we want to get together on and where .I had a thought on maybe meeting somewhere like eastfork spillway.Plan on a cookout ,plan on everyone bringing something and wet a line. Or meeting up ,have breakfast , then wet a line.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I've posted this a couple of times in the events page. It doesn't seem to get a lot of traffic. 
Anyways feel free to stop out and do a meet and greet. Food will be served. After words East fork is only a 5 minute drive for some fishing.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm down to meet up with you guys as well. However the upcoming weekend is booked for me.....Thursday through Sunday I've made plans to fish with various people. But next weekends good.

On another note....I can't offer to be anyone's fishing partner, as of now I have way more people to fish with than I have time to fish. I can meet up and fish once or twice though. 

I also kayak fish....and own 4 kayaks, will be 5 in a couple weeks. Lol. So if anyone's interested in yaking I can help there. 

Keep me updated.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

My schedule is ever changing but if I am available when this thing goes down I will make it. It's always good to talk fishing.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

The picknic at Eastfork sounds fun. I can bring some brats and buns. I have only fished Eastfork a few times. Where is the spillway? I'm free any Sunday and Saturday morning and afternoon before work.


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

The spillway is very close to the intersection of 125 &222, signs are posted for the boat ramp, it's the same entrance. Slade Rd maybe. Off of 222


----------



## GMoney45211 (Aug 11, 2013)

When is this gathering going to happen? Do we have a set date & time? Location?

East Fork is on the other side of the world for me (not that I won't make a trip for my new friends), but is anyone interested in meeting at Miami Whitewater of the GMR/WW River sometime?


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I game at eastfork for saturday as long as we are yaking it.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

GMoney45211 said:


> When is this gathering going to happen? Do we have a set date & time? Location?
> 
> East Fork is on the other side of the world for me (not that I won't make a trip for my new friends), but is anyone interested in meeting at Miami Whitewater of the GMR/WW River sometime?


Id be in for the WW, I normally rent a yak from Geenacres and make a day of it.

Geenhorn, if you are looking for a fishing buddy that you can show up, I am the man for the job! lol went trout fishing Sunday, used a variety of baits, 2 hrs nothing but Bass, some girl shows up fishing wax worms under a bobber and slays 3- 20"+ rainbows in less then a 1/2hr, I left with my tail down!


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't have a yak but wanna meet up and fish the spillway on a sunday


----------



## baerdon (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Gulfvet. I fish the same areas, I live in the Belmont area of Dayton would love to have someone to fish with.


----------



## CATCHANDRELEASE (Feb 12, 2013)

I live in west Chester and fish LMR, GMR, and local streams and creeks for smallmouth.
I have a canoe with trolling motor but mostly wade fish, lot easier to fish smallmouth haunts while wading. For anybody looking to learn smallie fishing or just wants company.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Gonna bank fish this Sunday but haven't decided where yet. Was thinking Paint creek,Cowan or Eastfork. Might try for some channel cats or thinking of trying to catch some saugeye. Me and my wife are going early. Hit me up if anyone wants to join us. I don't know a lot about saugeye fishing but an gonna try


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

So how many are up to meeting up this weekend , next weekend , or both.I know everyone can't do the same weekend but if we are going to do this,lets do this.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm down for this Sunday or next. Anytime in the morning. I can meet up Saturday mornings but can't stay all day


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Monroe here. Fish every weekend.
2 yaks 1 canoe 1 jon boat.
I'm a fishaholic.
Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

TurtleJugger,if no one else replies let me know where you're fishing sunday morning and i'll swing by. Anyone else wanna meet up?


----------



## sparky1 (Sep 18, 2011)

when and where are u going to meet


----------



## mep21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey there. I live in Maineville and mostly will be fishing the LMR from my yak. First season here in Ohio, but have fished the northeast a ton from my kayak. Headed out Saturday for a few hours if anyone wants to join.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Greenhorn said:


> Hey guy's,
> Over the years I've dabbled with fishing, and find myself more and more drawn to it. I love the taste of crappie, don't mind catfish at all, and am open too catching just about anything. I've got a decent square stern canoe on a trailer, and just enough sense too realize I don't really know what the heck I'm doing! Yesterday at EF I learned ( the hard way as usual ) not to take that thing out in 20 mph winds or greater!:S
> 
> I'm located in Norwood, 42 years old it seems everybody got married, had babies and have no time too play. Who among you is ready to fish with this Greenhorn? Oh yeah I'm a smoker, just so you know.


fish with me you'll never be the same or house


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Thinking of going to eastfork spillway Sunday or someplace close. Anyone wanting to meet up let me know.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll meet up anywhere


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Turtlejugger, your right, not much difference in drive. I've only fished cowan and paint from boat a couple times each but ready to try either. You had said early, how early. Doesn't look like anyone else in interested? I'll check back in a bit.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Turtlejugger and myself are meeting up at paint creek tomorrow morning at 9:00 in you other guys want to meet up with us.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Already have plans for sunday maybe next week.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Turtlejugger , his wife and I meet up at paint creek spillway. It was good to meet them, we'll have to meet up again. Cold and very windy. We managed a few blue gill and that was it. Moved over by the dam with less results. Still good to get out. I'm still up if anyone else wants to meet up. Just post up or P.m. me.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Had a good time fishing with ya today. The lake was down by a lot so that made it kinda suck. Me and my wife hit some ponds on the way home and I only managed a couple more bluegills. I''m down for something next weekend if the weather is decent.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I think the best idea would be to start a thread called SW ohio fish meetups. Anyone who wants to go on a fishing trip with someone else can post where they are fishing and when. You can invite anyone to any trip. This will be a good thread for newbies to meet other anglers who are wiling to teach what they know. Also a good place for anglers of any skill level to meet new people. I will have the thread up asap


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great Ideal TurtleJugger


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I also think it should be a sticky.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

How do you make it sticky


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mods have to do it.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

yeah turtlejugger and I been working some fishing spots out. Im shot until saturday sat the 5th. Then Im in for what ever.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Im in dont know alot about those two would not mind some learning.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

So did everyone give up on meeting?


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm still down


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have made it out to a couple lakes and ponds for short sessions. Unfortunately work has me bound up six days a week. Not happy either. Going to landen lake this sat morning with my canoe or jon going to try that out. I had some real good luck lately flatheads with small live bait on the bottom and 5/0 big river hooks.


----------



## Greenhorn (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey folks! I'm thinking about taking the canoe out tomorrow 6/14. Could see hitting EF,SL, or most any lake within an hour of Norwood. I just might get around to mounting my fish finder today. The canoe is 16'4" and on a trailer for easy ramp access, for fishing I only have room for 2 total.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Dont need a ride but I will kayaking Fishing at EF(Bethel Ramp). We can meet up or just keep a eye out for each other. I have a tan kayak.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm going to kings island in the morning then work but Sunday morning I'm down to fish


----------



## Watercat (Jun 14, 2014)

I am Collins an ready to fish any time and don,t have to worry about marry or kid. let get to gether. call me614-290-5685 an let meet I fish everwhere. I too have a big boat.


----------



## Watercat (Jun 14, 2014)

Eriesteamer said:


> I to want a partner that fish 60 miles my area plus Lake Erie. Willing pay my share plus I can fix your boat and motor free so we can go fish where every you please.


 give me a call n let me know 614-2905685 how we going to meet.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Watercat said:


> I am Collins an ready to fish any time and don,t have to worry about marry or kid. let get to gether. call me614-290-5685 an let meet I fish everwhere. I too have a big boat.


Where you live as I got a friend name Collins and his wife is mary and had 5 kids all grown up. Tell me where you live and I see what gives to going fishing.


----------



## Watercat (Jun 14, 2014)

I live n Columbus.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Big foot, you didn't pass a white grumman boat with one old fart and a younger man in it. Way back in the mouth of creek.

I'm letting someone else handle planning a get together. I'm willing to do it just not much luck setting things up.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I too like get a buddy near Youngstown Ohio to go with me. I fish all lakes 60 miles from my area. West Branch, Skeeter and lake Erie in Conneuat. and you name it. Ohio river to. near East Liverpool and West Virginia area. are Any one care go get hold me as I love to go and I pay my share if your car or can meat where ever if your up north. PM me and I let you know on day or time as I can go 7 days 24 hours as I am not married LOL like night fish too so no matter what we do long as fishing.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

just shoot me a pm if anyone ever needs someone to go fishing with. im busy this weekend but im always game fishing places ive never been and meeting fellow fisherman.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

the county parks have some and canoe free to use if they are yours check each lake on websight. Acton lake is a 5 horse limit but can get choppy, stonelick all electric, lower part of ceasars creek by damn is slow no wake, paint creek good fishing but you better be good at open water or have outriggers and jackets. East fork is the same deal no love there either.


----------



## darkseid69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Coated my beater old towne canoe this past weekend. What a job but looks good so far. Had to dig out previous fail crack repair from last owner. Patched with hot melt plastic and etc. Rolled on two coats herculiner I got on deal at Oreily's. Should be finished this weekend, doing the inside too in tan if I find some. Thinking on a canoe trip asap Little Miami Sunday noonish.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

darkseid69 said:


> the county parks have some and canoe free to use if they are yours check each lake on websight. Acton lake is a 5 horse limit but can get choppy, stonelick all electric, lower part of ceasars creek by damn is slow no wake, paint creek good fishing but you better be good at open water or have outriggers and jackets. East fork is the same deal no love there either.


miami white water has kayaks


----------

